# [Solved] Odd problem concerning ATI and/or X

## ImNotInsane

Hello.  New to the forums but wanted to see what you guys thought of this.  I've recently decided to go the XGL route and have a successful XGL desktop.  After getting XGL working, I decided I'd go ahead and start installing games and began with UT2004.  When loading UT2004, it would appear to be working just fine (and I have XGL on display :1, using UT2004 or any game on display :0 ).  But after a few seconds of loading a map, I'd start seeing strange corruption and flashing textures everywhere, whether I ran in window mode or fullscreen or in 32-bit/16-bit mode (and I know 16-bit isn't supported by ATI yet, but just thought I'd include).

Well, I decided to run UT2004 on command line, and when the texture problem began appearing noticed these errors in the console:

Xlib: extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

At first I thought that /dev/shm wasn't mounted, but confirmed it was by manually mounting it and confirming my fstab entry.  It's properly mounted.  I then thought the issue may have been XGL related, so decided to create a normal KDE session and log into a normal desktop.  I still got the errors (only didn't get the Xlib: extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0" error which is good).

So at this point I began thinking this was an ATI driver problem.  I emerged the latest ATI drivers, 8.24.8, restarted and tried again.  I also confirmed I have acceleration, etc and was using the ATI driver.  Loaded up the game again, same problem.  I then decided to run fgl_glxgears and fgl_glxgears -fbo and both ran fine with excellent fps (more than 20,000 if i remember), no visible corruption, etc.

So then I thought, maybe it's a UT2004 problem and began editing the ini.  I reduced all my settings to minimum and reduced the resolution to 1024x768.  Same problem.  I then decided to reinstall UT2004 - same problem.

At this point I was stumped because I have run UT2004 in the past on gentoo without issue.  The only thing I hadn't changed yet was my Xorg.conf, so I had xorgconfig generate a new one and then used aticonfig to place it's values in the conf file.  Restarted X and this time found that UT2004 worked without issue!  However, my max resolution in my xorg.conf was only at 1280x1024, and I have a 1600x1200 LCD.  So I went ahead and added 1600x1200 in the xorg.conf and restarted X again.  Now that I had the resolution, I tried running the game again and found that the problem had returned - same errors.  No matter what resolution I ran the desktop at and the game at, I'd see the errors.

I decided to take out 1600x1200 as my max resolution and leave the 1280x1024 as max in my xorg.conf, and the game ran fine (I played for about 35 min on different maps, no errors at all).  I put 1600x1200 back in, got the errors again.

Ran dmesg and got the following output:

```
Linux version 2.6.15.1 (root@bud420) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #4 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 8 23:22:15 CDT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 261936

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32560 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f9d90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x03000516 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  P4CED P4CED106 0x00000106 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bfb80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31B

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3982.965 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033328k/1047744k available (3227k kernel code, 13772k reserved, 901k data, 236k init, 130240k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 7968.70 BogoMIPS (lpj=3984350)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 7960.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=3980448)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (15929.59 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fe800000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: cfe00000-efdfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: efe00000-efefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1147131607.407:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=2

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ab9c

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cac2a, set palette = c00cac6a

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:04: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:05: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.1.16-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.100-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFE0 ctl 0xEFAE bmdma 0xEF60 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFA0 ctl 0xEFAA bmdma 0xEF68 irq 16

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:203f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata2(0): applying bridge limits

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JD-00G  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JD-00G  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 17, io mem 0xfebffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[b] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000ef20

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000ef40

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef80

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver ati_remote

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Registered USB driver ATI/X10 RF USB Remote Control v. 2.2.1

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8185 buckets, 65480 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Adding 6185016k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6185016k

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ReiserFS: sdb4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb4: journal params: device sdb4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb4: checking transaction log (sdb4)

ReiserFS: sdb4: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.24.8 [Apr 11 2006] on minor 0

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 118222848

[fglrx] max   AGP = 118222848

[fglrx] free  LFB = 8511488

[fglrx] max   LFB = 8511488

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768
```

What concerned me was the LFB output (at the end) - I was under the impression this represented the available memory on your video card, and I have 256MB card.  Now here is what is even odder (at least in my opinion).  When I omit the 1600x1200 in my xorg.conf, my LFB value becomes greater (can't remember how much greater it is, but not by a whole lot).  Here's my xorg.conf (with 1600x1200 enabled):

```
File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "basic"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 92.0

    VertRefresh 50.0 - 85.0

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "ForceMonitors"              "notv"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "TMDS, NONE"

    Option "HSync2"                     "30-92"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50-85"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "6"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4a4b

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Now let me post my specs - I have a Pentium 4 Prescott, 3GHz, ATI X800XT AIW 256MB, 1GB ram, one SCSI HD, two SATA hds.  Using kernel vanilla-source 2.6.15.1, gentoo is installed on one of the SATA drives (120GB drive).  My partition is setup as 50mb boot, 5GB swap, and rest for / (three partitions, boot is ext2, / is Reiserfs).  Using Xorg 7 for the XGL setup.

I decided to install a test gentoo on my other SATA drive (since I wasn't using it at the moment).  On this one I included the latest gentoo-source kernel, installed the latest ATI driver, only has X 6.8, all stable ebuilds (nothing unmasked), with KDE and I get the exact same issue.

So....guess at this point I'm wondering if anyone knows what could be going on.  I've tried adjusting my AGP Aperture in my BIOS settings thinking that would affect the problem, but whether it's 64MB or 256MB, it doesn't change anything.  Tried with fast writes both on and off as well.  Thanks in advance for any help if anyone knows what could be causing this.Last edited by ImNotInsane on Fri May 12, 2006 6:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ImNotInsane

Can anyone else run UT2004 at 1600x1200 (with an ATI card), and if so, can you post your xorg.conf file and dmesg?  Also can you tell me if you use the internal ATI for AGP, or if you use your kernel's and if you do use the kernel's if it's built in or built as a module?

Right now I'm using Intel AGP support (and it's the correct one for my mobo) and it's built in.  I'm wondering if compiling it as a module would change anything.

EDIT:  BTW, the reason I have 1600x1200 in my xorg.conf is because my LCD's native resolution is 1600x1200.  I suppose I could live with 1280x1024, but quite frankly it looks kinda crappy on my LCD.  Furthermore, I'm wondering if more intensive games, say like Quake 4, will have this problem too.  I will probably test that out later today to see if they do but imagine they will.

----------

## ImNotInsane

Well if anyone can't answer my question can someone at least confirm UT2004 works at 1600x1200 with an ATI card?

----------

## Arek75

Just a shot in the dark, but have you tried running UT2K4 without the XGL server even on?  It looks to me like you're running out of graphics memory running both XGL and UT at the same time...Just a thought, tho, since I have no personal experience with either program.

--Arek

----------

## ImNotInsane

If you would have read my post, you'd see that I MADE A NEW GENTOO INSTALL ON A SEPERATE HD WITHOUT ANY XGL/EXPERIMENTAL/UNMASKED PACKAGES (except for the ATI drivers of course) and still had the same problem.

At this point I've exhausted all possibilities of what it could be. AGPGart doesn't work, Intel's AGP won't work, tried multiple xorg.confs, tried multiple kernels, multiple driver versions. Can ANYONE pls test out if you have an ATI card if you can run UT2004 at 1600x1200? If you can, can you PLS post your xorg.conf file. That's the only thing I've been able link to this problem so far that allows me to play the game if I adjust its settings.

Also, does anyone know if there is a patchset for kernel 2.6.15+ for ATI's drivers that I should possibly be installing??

----------

## ImNotInsane

Well, guess I have to put this one on ATI.  Since no one else seems to be able to run UT2004 at 1600x1200 with an ATI card.  Thanks for the help anyway...

----------

## Arek75

Let's keep trying on this...have you tried disabling your framebuffer console, or setting it to 1600x1200@32 (I don't know the "mode number" for that, since I use vesafb-tng and it accepts "human-readable" modes - I highly recommend using it if your kernel supports it)?

If that doesn't work, would you please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log after starting your normal 1600x1200 XServer?  That may shed some light on the subject.

--Arek

----------

## ImNotInsane

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 10 17:51:36 CDT 2006 i686

Build Date: 10 May 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 11 02:35:50 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 1043,80f6 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,257b card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4a4b card 1002,4422 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4a6b card 1002,4423 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 8086,1019 card 1043,80f7 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:0b:0: chip 1412,1724 card 1412,3630 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:0d:0: chip 9005,0080 card 9005,62a0 rev 02 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xbfe00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4a4b) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xfe8f0000/16, I/O @ 0xb000/8, BIOS @ 0xfe8c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4a6b) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xfe8e0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeafd000 - 0xfeafdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeafd000 - 0xfeafdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeafd000 - 0xfeafdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.24.8

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9000 (RV280 5962),

	RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63), FireGL 8800 (R200 5148),

	RADEON 8500 (R200 514C), RADEON 9100 (R200 514D),

	RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150),

	RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151), RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51), MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

	RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

	FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

	RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

	FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

	RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

	RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

	RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

	FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50),

	FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

	RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

	RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

	RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

	RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

	RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	RADEON X850 (R481 4B48), RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49),

	RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A), RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

	RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

	RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7101),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), RADEON X1800 XT (R520 7108),

	RADEON X1800 PRO (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 SE (R520 710A),

	RADEON X1800 (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 (R520 710C),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

	RADEON X1300 XT (RV515 7140), RADEON X1300 PRO (RV515 7142),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 LE (RV515 7146),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

	RADEON X1300 SE (RV515 714E), RADEON X1300 VE (RV515 715E),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7240), RADEON X1900 (R580 7243),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7244), RADEON X1900 (R580 7245),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7246), RADEON X1900 (R580 7247),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7248), RADEON X1900 (R580 7249),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 724A), RADEON X1900 (R580 724B),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 724C), RADEON X1900 (R580 724D),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 724E), RADEON X1900 (R580 724F),

	RADEON X1600 XT (RV530 71C0), RADEON X1600 PRO (RV530 71C2),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5), RADEON (RV530 LE 71C6),

	RADEON (RV530 VE 71CE), RADEON (RV530 SE 71DE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.24.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.24g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Apr 11 2006 13:36:25

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.24.1-driver-lnx-259766

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeafd000 - 0xfeafdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8216f40

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeafd000 - 0xfeafdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "TMDS, NONE"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceMonitors" "notv"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "30-92"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "50-85"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "6"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B)" (Chipset = 0x4a4b)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x4422)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe8f0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.4

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ðóî

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: óî

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.24.8

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(WW) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout is no longer supported. 

               Please use DesktopSetup and ForceMonitors options

(**) fglrx(0): ForceMonitors Settings: 400

(WW) fglrx(0): The hex number setting for DesktopSetup is deprecated,

               it will be dropped in future versions of the driver.

               Please refer to the Release Notes for the new setting.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: DFP on internal TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: 6911  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 4

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.638 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.293 greenY: 0.609

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.068   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 640  vsize 400  refresh: 70  vid: 2609

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 306 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: A21050401730

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 92 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: VP201b

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - DFP on internal TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 500/500MHz @ 0Hz [enable load balancing]

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 41 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 119.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 77.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.68  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.29  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 interlace

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "960x720": 55.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "960x720"   55.86  960 1008 1104 1248  720 721 724 746

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "864x648": 45.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 40.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "864x648"   45.08  864 904 992 1120  648 649 652 671 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  150 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  150 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  120 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  120 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  100 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  100 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (410, 310) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (99, 9 :Cool: 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000800

(**) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000bb8

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): KernelModuleParm: "agplock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfeafd000 - 0xfeafdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xd0954000 (size=0x076ac000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0954000 (size=0x076ac000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x00002000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x00002000 to 0xb7a34000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x00003000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.24.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Apr 11 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.16-gentoo-r7

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f004a1b bridge: 0x8086/0x2578

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f004b1a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f004312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=6

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00954000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1600,1528)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1600,1200) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1200)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 320

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 18.

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "basic"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "basic"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

----------

## ImNotInsane

I finally was able to figure this out.  I went ahead and created a new Xorg.conf using the aticonfig command.

What I found, and I'm not sure where the fault lies (probably an X issue), is when you specify your resolution settings in your xorg.conf, it changes the LFB value (still not sure how LFB relates to AGP and/or my video card memory). Not sure why it does this, but it happens. What I ended up doing was not specifying any resolution settings and just specifying my horizontal and verticle Hz for my LCD. Doing so still gives me 1600x1200 without having to specify it in my xorg.conf. As a result, here is my dmesg output for LFB values. Notice its much higher:

 [fglrx] AGP enabled, AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

 [fglrx] free AGP = 252440576

 [fglrx] max AGP = 252440576

 [fglrx] free LFB = 108974080

 [fglrx] max LFB = 108974080

 [fglrx] free Inv = 134217728

 [fglrx] max Inv = 134217728

 [fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

 [fglrx] total TIM = 0

 [fglrx] total FB = 0

 [fglrx] total AGP = 65536

And now I can play UT2004 and any 3D game at 1600x1200 without issue. Kind of surprised that's all it took to fix this. Anyway, there ya go - thanks to everyone that tried helping.

----------

